# Desert



## vonnagy (Feb 6, 2004)

voocat, we need to see of your pics in this thread!!


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 6, 2004)

I have a couple of those laying around.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Greasy (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm dragging this up from the dead.

Here are a few of mine. All from Wahiba, Oman. 


"Can you hear me now?" (100% candid, looking for cell reception)







Accidental Blasphemy


----------



## sixdaemonbag (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd like to play.

1. 30 seconds by moonlight





2. Elvis Chapel. Superstition Snow.





3. Moonrise over Clyde
By way of a little explanation, Clyde is the name my kids gave the bug.





4. Sunset and Virga


----------



## Watchful (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Watchful (Mar 18, 2016)




----------

